# Jervis Bay Frogging



## froggyboy86 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey guys, just thought I would share a few of my pics from a quick trip down to Jervis Bay I made with some friends. Didn't get any rain but the ponds and swamps had water in them so we were lucky enough to find a few frogs. Several skink species around especially water skinks. Brown Snakes were also common in the park and we rescued a Diamond Python off the road one night.

An example of some of the places around the Bay






And the sort of places we looked for frogs





A _Chelodina longicollis_ was sunbaking at the edge of a swamp





On the tracks we saw a few species, one was the Southern Banjo Frog (_Limnodynastes dumerilli insularis_)





and the Giant Burrowing Frog (_Heleioporus australiacus_) is always nice to find.





Around the swamps you get different species, especially the Jervis Bay Tree Frog (_Litoria jervisiensis_)





As well as the Tyler's Tree Frog (_Litoria tyleri_)





Haswell's Froglets (_Paracrinia haswelli_) were also common





And the elusive Tyler's Toadlet (_Uperoleia tyleri_) which likes to call amongst sword grasses (which can be very painful)





Other frog species we saw were Common Eastern Froglets (_Crinia signifera_) and Peron's Tree Frogs (_Litoria peroni_).

And the Diamond Python (Morelia spilota) 





Cheers

Aaron


----------



## chrisso81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice pics mate, love that burrowing frog! Got any more pics of the diamond?


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 20, 2008)

Aaron,

Looks like an excellent trip. Jervis Bay is such a beautiful park. Strange, though, but I have been there many times but never have seen a Brown Snake.

Your frog finds were interesting ... particularly the Giant Burrowing Frog.


Regards,
David


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 20, 2008)

I only have one other shot of the head unfortunately and it looks a bit overexposed. I don't have much experience photographing snakes so I dont have any good ones with it all curled up etc like in the books. I don't see many spilota but this was one of the nicer ones I've seen and very placid.






Yeah the burrowing frogs are awesome, they are one of my favourites but very unpredictable when it comes to finding them! :lol:

Aaron


----------



## jaih (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice looking Diamond, How big was he?


----------



## shane14 (Sep 20, 2008)

awesome diamonds lucky you!!!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 20, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Looks like an excellent trip. Jervis Bay is such a beautiful park. Strange, though, but I have been there many times but never have seen a Brown Snake.


 
I should clarify David that these pics were taken in Booderee NP and not Jervis Bay NP. The Brown Snakes were common on the roads in the afternoon, we saw four or five of them along the main road through the park. 



jaih said:


> Nice looking Diamond, How big was he?


 
I would say it was about 1.2-1.5 metres. I was under the impression that this wasn't fully grown? 

Aaron


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2008)

ah looks like a good trip, nice pics by the way. have you got any pictures of the brown snakes or the skink species?

thanks, Ryan


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 20, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> have you got any pictures of the brown snakes or the skink species?


 
Hey Ryan,

I didn't photograph any of the Brown Snakes, they were usually moving off the road when I saw them. Didn't photograph any skinks/dragons because I've seen them before. If anyone is interested we saw _Amphibolurus muricatus, Ctenotus taeniolatus, Eulamprus quoyii _and
_Lampropholis delicata_ - so fairly standard species for that area.

Aaron


----------



## jase75 (Sep 21, 2008)

Great pics Aaron, where bouts was the diamond Python ? Iv been to Jervis bay so many times and done so much night driving and walking through the park and only ever seen red bellys and 1 Small Eyed crossing the track near govenors head.


----------

